# I'm leaving the forum for a while...



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

and I'm not sure when I'll be back. I am really upset about adopting out Roxi, and I feel like I made a horrible decision. I miss her so much. Before we took in Roxi, my fiancee told me that this summer/fall we could get a third chi- a blue merle, which I have wanted for so long. From the moment we took in Roxi, I knew that we were going to have to find her a home. I did find her a good home.

But after we adopted her out, I realized that it's not a blue merle I want- It's Roxi. I just want her back so badly. Last night, Ian even called the woman that we gave her to, and asked if we could take her back. She is already attached to her and has already taken Roxi to the vet so she said no.

It's just really bothering me- I can't stop crying. She was such a great puppy, and I really loved her.

Being on here is just making me more upset, so I don't know when I'll be able to come back on.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont know what to say to make you feel better because it must of been a hard decision to make.
but i just wanted to say i hope you feel better soon.  :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh Jessie I am so sorry...  

edit: I just looked through the thread about Roxi finding a new home. Some members said some really positive things that can maybe help you.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=23612


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree, it must of been so hard to decide to adopt her out. I know that feeling of just wishing she was there. Im so sorry you have to go through this now, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwwww    

i think the woman who adopted roxie is being quite nasty not letting you have roxie back shes only had her a couple of days. no way can she be as attached to roxie as you were/are already  

I'm so sorry and i hope you feel better soon! **HUGS**


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

jessie  dont leave! u know that i know how you feel :wink: but it will get better trust me, i understand that you need time away but it will be a big loss if you leave the forum for good. you did the right thing and i hope you still come and visit me and rocky in tampa sometime :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> understand that you need time away but it will be a big loss if you leave the forum for good.


Definitely


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ I agree. If it was me I would have let you have her back  *hugs* That must be so hard. Maybe if you go see her, maybe her seeing how upset you are, and how much Roxi loves you too will convince her? Maybe if you offer to find her another puppy, even buy her back? I would really try ... I feel so bad for you  I don't think I'd give up yet.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just feel so horrible- I've never been this sad before. I feel even worse because Ian told me that we could get a third chi... and I didn't pick Roxi. But now I would do anything to have her back.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She put Roxi on a Wellness Plan at her vet's, which means she paid $90 for the plan, and is paying $20 a month. It isn't transferrable. Ian asked if he could buy her back, and he told her that I was a mess and had been crying all day. 

If I were in her shoes, I would give Roxi back as well. 

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I think if I were her, it would be tough since she's attached, but I would think the right thing to do would be to give Roxi back.
You could offer to help her find another baby... :-/
Tell her that Madison and Rylie miss her too.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Should I send her an email, or should I call her? I feel so bad since Ian called her already last night.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww ... how long is the plan for? Maybe you can just pay her upfront for all the payments she'd have to make (if it's not too long that is). Surely something like that can be cancelled, it wouldn't make sense that it can't be. I really feel for you, I can imagine what you must be going through. Sometimes you don't realize how much you love something or someone until they're gone  Unfortunately. She should think about Roxi, she's probably upset too, she loves you. She should understand that. How selfish. *more hugs*

Does she live close? Maybe it's best to go see her... some people are more sympathetic when they're dealing face to face because it's easier to see them as a person rather than a voice at the other end of a line. Also, many people aren't as brazen when they're dealing in person, she may lose her nerve and not be able to say no to someone so upset.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Awww I'm so sorry Jessie. I say don't give up, keep trying for Roxi. I say pay a visit to this lady and show her how much you want Roxi back. Tell her that you will pay her for the money she put into for this wellness plan. What did she say when Ian asked if you can buy her back? Don't give up. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Jessie I'm so sorry.  I really hope you don't leave the forum for good, you're one of the best people on here.

I know I would give Roxi back too, if she feels attached to her in two days she should understand how much you love her when you had her six weeks and nursed her back to health. I would call her myself if I were you. Can you afford to pay her for the wellness plan or is it maybe transferrable to you?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The plan is for a year, and it can not be cancelled once signed (I have my dogs on the same one). I doubt that she will take anything, though. She also said that she had purchased stuff for her and she already opened it. 

To buy back Roxi and all of her stuff will cost clear over $600.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The woman lives almost an hour away, and I'm sure that she won't let me visit after Ian called last night and asked for Roxi back.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

It wouldn't hurt to try ... if you can buy her, and all of her stuff ... I know I would do it. But even if she did buy her stuff, she can get another dog to use that stuff.

At least know you did your best, even if you can't get her back ... try your best. I hope I don't sound pushy, I just feel bad, and she's a mean lady. There must be something you can do ... legally I mean. I know parents, when they put their babies up for adoption they have several weeks where they can change their mind, and get their baby back, even if it's already been adopted and all that stuff.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am going to write her an email, and offer her $600 for Roxi (which should cover everything, I would imagine). I will also see if I can get the Wellness Plan transferred into my name.

I am so scared to ask, since Ian had called last night and she said that she "is attached to Roxi, spent the whole day with her, slept with her, and 'loves' her."


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I dunno ... I would call her rather than e-mail, it's easier to say no in an e-mail. Really try and explain to her... evoke sympathy in her, offer to help her find another dog ... let her come visit her if she really wants to (but I'm guessing she won't). Don't be scared, you don't want to wonder what could've happened.

Good luck!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree with Watermonkey, tell her this:
_If she feels attached to her in two days she should understand how much you love her when you had her six weeks and nursed her back to health_

Hopefully she'll realize what's best for Roxi. Tell her that Roxi loves Rylie and Madison and they miss her too.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww Jessie sorry your feeling so down   

Dont leave though we will miss you


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well that's just mean that she won't give you back even after being offered to buy her back. I would have. I mean, that's just not right.

I hope that you don't decide to stay gone forever. We'd miss you entirely too much around here.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

thats awful and a differcult situation. maybe if she gives her back she could have vistation rights. :wink: .that way she can still see her and everything. :wink: . im so sorry for you anyway.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I think it's only natural that you would miss Roxi after finding her a home. But, I also think that once you start looking for your blue merle, you'll realize you found a good home for Roxi and be happy for her. Hope you feel better about the situation soon!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sorry your leaving and I hope its not for long.
However I think if my friend whom gave me Tilly asked for her back I would have been heartbroken. There's no way I would have been able to hand her back. Alot of people on this site have been let down by breeders or people advertising chi pups and have been devastated by it so have a heart for this woman who after a couple of days has spent alot of money on Roxi so she obviously is going to care for her and love her dearly. Roxi has a good home concentrate on that.
I'm sorry that I'm being so controversial but i don't think its right that people are calling this woman selfish, 

JMO :wave:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yes, that's true. I know it'd be hard. I just feel so bad for her, I know how she feels  It's true though, that at least she seems to have a good home with someone who will love her.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I never said that she was selfish, but when Ian called her she had Roxi for less than 24 hours.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yeah, that's not very long. Maybe not selfish but ... unreasonable. Yes.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's just so frustrating, because there is nothing that I can do about it.

Also, I am not a breeder. I got Roxi when she was 6 weeks old because someone abandoned her. She was near death and I took her to the vet's office as soon as I got her. She was dehydrated, malnourished, had worms, an ear infection, and an eye infection. She was such a great little girl, and was so smart. I miss her so much. I'm trying to get my mind off of her, but it is so hard. I have the worst migraine from crying for the past 2 days.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, that's the worst ...when you feel powerless to change something  But at least she'll be with a good home, if the lady can't be reasoned with. And in time another little cuddle bug will worm her way into your heart ^_^ As with all things, time will take away the sharp edge that's been cut into your heart. Until then, be strong.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks so much. I just wish that I realized all of this before I adopted her out. I feel so much worse because before we got Roxi, I had my heart set on a blue merle and Ian had told me that I could get one. I realize now that I wouldn't trade Roxi for anything.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. However, I think this is a life lesson--you found her a great home, and the lady was waiting for her baby fair and square. I think it is very selfless and loving that you found her a great home. I would let Roxy bond with her new family and continue the search for your third chi.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes I understand. It's like, when you have your heart set on something, all you can see is that, even though what you have is really great. I had something similar happen to me once as well. It'll get easier though, and you'll take comfort in knowing that Roxi will be well loved.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks. I know that she is in a good home, but I am just really sad about it.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I know she is in a good home but I'm sorry, I still think it's unfair.  I know if I were in such a situation I would let her have her back. If she understands how heartbroken Jessie is, she could buy a chi puppy for $600 easily...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree- I don't think that it is fair. I can understand if I were a breeder, and had sold one of my pups and then wanted it back. But, Roxi was my rescue whom I nursed back to health.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I can only sympathise with how you must feel.. But maybe the reason you chose this lady to adopt Roxy was BECAUSE she would love her so much.....
It's an awful situation from both sides..... remember this thread about another owner in your situation   

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/vie...rder=asc&highlight=airplane+aeroplane&start=0

you chose this owner for good reasons.. you were doing the right thing for Roxy.. 
Poppy


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That situation in the thread was a lot different, though. The girl sold her 1 year old chi because she needed money, and she also shipped him.


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

~Jessie~ Dont go!! We will all miss you soo much. You bring so much to this forum. I am glad that you were able to find your little one a good home and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry you feel this way. 

I think, though, that you have to remember that Roxi will be happy in her new home. It would probably just confuse and upset her if you take her away from this woman just as she is starting to love her. 

Maybe the lady will let you visit on a regular basis?
No. It's not the same, but maybe seeing her with someone else will help you gain the closure you need... :?


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I hope I didn't offend .. I meant in the same emotional situation....acting for "personal reasons"and then feeling so unhappy about it, I can fully appreciate every situation is different,but the general line is the same, you both regret parting with your babies


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Did she ever email you back Jessie? :?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Did you call/e-mail her? I would like to know what she will say. While I do think she is in a good home, I still don't think what she's doing is right, and if I were her, I would give her back, *especially* if I was being reimbursed everything. Even if I loved her ... especially if I loved her, because I would want her to be happy, and chis are sensitive, she probably misses her mom as much as she misses her.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry ((hugs)) The 1 thing that can be learned from this is it doesn't matter if it's the perfect chi you thought you wanted love comes in all shapes & sizes.The perfect pet is the one you love & loves you back


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

luvballet said:


> if I were her, I would give her back, *especially* if I was being reimbursed everything. Even if I loved her ... especially if I loved her, because I would want her to be happy, and chis are sensitive, she probably misses her mom as much as she misses her.


I guess none of us know what we would do unless we were put in that difficult situation. I wouldn't like to say I would give her back if I was that lady because I'm not sure I could do that if it came down to it... :?


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Awwwwwww
> 
> i think the woman who adopted roxie is being quite nasty not letting you have roxie back shes only had her a couple of days. no way can she be as attached to roxie as you were/are already
> 
> I'm so sorry and i hope you feel better soon! **HUGS**



Sorry, but I don't think I agree with that... what if the new owner was looking for the right pup for a long time, and found her in Roxy? You either bond with a pup right away or not... it sounds weird, but it's like with a child... you love your kid from the day you lay your eyes on him/her. And if someone takes the child away from you even after a day of you having her... you'd be devastated. it often happens with adoptions of children for example, where the biological mum wants to have the kid back, but the adoptive parents already see the kid as their own and have typically waited ages for one... big dilemma!

Jessie, you will get through this. Breeders have to go through this all the time. It's because it's the FIRST chi you had to give away, and things we do for the first time always are more difficult than the ones we do the second time around, etc. Take care of yourself and focus your attention on your blue merle and let Roxy go.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry to hear what has happened, it must be hard. But dont make a quick decision to leave the forum, I know you need time, think it thru before leaving. Hopefully you can become friends with this lady and visit Roxie from time to time and even set up play dates with your other two chi's. Good Luck and hope you feel better.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My heart is breaking for you. I had to give away a dog once and I remember being VERY down about it.

The only "upside" is, if you do get your new puppy (it sounds awful because you can only think of Roxy, I know)--you have room now for him/her. Whenever we lose one of our pets to death, we cry and cry, but we know that it means we'll give another dog a wonderful home now. I can't have all the dogs I want, so I have my three and give them the best home I can think of. I hope you do get her back because I know your heart is breaking, but if you don't, you have to try to think of the future. EVERY dog out there needs the kind of home you can give, and now you have room. 

But I felt like crying when I read this thread. I'm so sorry for you. I hope the lady understands, but I'm sorry for her as well.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry to play devil's advocate here, and Jessie I do totally understand how you're feeling, so I'm not trying to be unsympathetic. But... has anyone given thought to this other person's feelings? We don't know how long she has looked for a chi, how much she was looking forward to Roxie and how much she has to give her. How would any of us feel if the person we bought our chi's from decided a few days later that she changed her mind and demanded our dogs back? It really is the same thing. Do you really think its fair? Or are your hearts hurting for a friend? Of course Jessie is sad, and it does hurt. However, she did make the educated decision and took her time to find a really good home. Things will settled down and you will find what you already know, giving up is hard, but Roxie is in a good (not necessarily better) place because you picked it for her. 

I know there have been several threads where we have all discussed the reverse issue of someone taking back or changing their mind on a promised chi and we all championed the poor hopeful owner. This unfortuately for Jessie and her family shows that there are always two sides to any situation and both parties have valid feelings. 

I am sorry this had to come to pass. But we all grow from our experiences. It is a noble thing to foster a pet perhaps it gets easier to pass them on to loving homes with practice, perhaps not. Perhaps, Jessie, you've found that though you truly care about fostering, you care too much to make it a viable plan for your family (I know you didn't choose to foster Roxie as much as she fell into your home but you know what I mean.). Good luck with everyting, its a cliche but Time will heal.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so sorry jessie


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry for what you're going through. I went through this once years ago with a kitten...I know how you feel.


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Tucker said:


> Sorry to play devil's advocate here, and Jessie I do totally understand how you're feeling, so I'm not trying to be unsympathetic. But... has anyone given thought to this other person's feelings? We don't know how long she has looked for a chi, how much she was looking forward to Roxie and how much she has to give her. How would any of us feel if the person we bought our chi's from decided a few days later that she changed her mind and demanded our dogs back? It really is the same thing. Do you really think its fair? Or are your hearts hurting for a friend? Of course Jessie is sad, and it does hurt. However, she did make the educated decision and took her time to find a really good home. Things will settled down and you will find what you already know, giving up is hard, but Roxie is in a good (not necessarily better) place because you picked it for her.
> 
> I know there have been several threads where we have all discussed the reverse issue of someone taking back or changing their mind on a promised chi and we all championed the poor hopeful owner. This unfortuately for Jessie and her family shows that there are always two sides to any situation and both parties have valid feelings.
> 
> I am sorry this had to come to pass. But we all grow from our experiences. It is a noble thing to foster a pet perhaps it gets easier to pass them on to loving homes with practice, perhaps not. Perhaps, Jessie, you've found that though you truly care about fostering, you care too much to make it a viable plan for your family (I know you didn't choose to foster Roxie as much as she fell into your home but you know what I mean.). Good luck with everyting, its a cliche but Time will heal.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I do feel for the new owner too, but I don't think it's the same sort of situation as a breeder's puppies. My mom is a breeder and while she feels sad every time one of her babies goes to a new home, it's not the same, in my opinion. 

Roxi was a rescued puppy, Jessie saved her life and put a great deal of love and devotion into nursing her back to health, and she became part of her family. I think Jessie felt a little pressured to find a home for Roxi and felt like she couldn't keep her so she worked hard to find a good home for her and now knows she would be the best home.. And, it's not even as simple as a foster home in my mind because Jessie didn't sign up to take in a foster dog, where you know you're only keeping a dog until it finds a new owner, she took in Roxi to save her life and even though she intended to find her a good home and did, she grew too close to her.

This woman may have been waiting for a puppy a long time and has spent money on her.., I just think she should be more understanding, I know I would.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Tucker said:


> Sorry to play devil's advocate here, and Jessie I do totally understand how you're feeling, so I'm not trying to be unsympathetic. But... has anyone given thought to this other person's feelings? We don't know how long she has looked for a chi, how much she was looking forward to Roxie and how much she has to give her. How would any of us feel if the person we bought our chi's from decided a few days later that she changed her mind and demanded our dogs back? It really is the same thing. Do you really think its fair? Or are your hearts hurting for a friend? Of course Jessie is sad, and it does hurt. However, she did make the educated decision and took her time to find a really good home. Things will settled down and you will find what you already know, giving up is hard, but Roxie is in a good (not necessarily better) place because you picked it for her.
> 
> I know there have been several threads where we have all discussed the reverse issue of someone taking back or changing their mind on a
> promised chi and we all championed the poor hopeful owner. This unfortuately for Jessie and her family shows that there are always two sides to any situation and both parties have valid feelings.
> ...


That was what i was trying to say. I think we all feel for Jessie because we hear her side of the story and know how upset she is.
i like Bubblymintyaero said, am not sure if i could give her back.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Personally, I think that you _can_ fall in love with a new chihuahua in less than twenty-four hours. Personally, I don't think time is particularly an issue - yes, the bond grows stronger, but even after a few hours it's already strong. 
Psychologically if you know that the dog now belongs to you, you begin to definitely feel more attached to it, very quickly. 

I sympathise with you, Jessie, but maybe if you had doubts, you should have let the woman have her for a trial twenty four hours (for both your sake and that of the new owner), rather than just handing her over. 

By asking for Roxi back, I think it's going to hurt the bond between Roxi and her new owner. If the new owner thinks you're going to come and take her away at any moment, she'll become scared of getting close to Roxi; and I know that you don't want that to happen. The new owner has to be as relaxed as possible about the situation for her bond with Roxi to really flourish. 

Sorry to be controversial, but I think that you just have to - as Tucker said - take heart in the cliche of the fact that time will heal.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Personally, I think that you _can_ fall in love with a new chihuahua in less than twenty-four hours. Personally, I don't think time is particularly an issue - yes, the bond grows stronger, but even after a few hours it's already strong.
> Psychologically if you know that the dog now belongs to you, you begin to definitely feel more attached to it, very quickly.
> 
> I sympathise with you, Jessie, but maybe if you had doubts, you should have let the woman have her for a trial twenty four hours (for both your sake and that of the new owner), rather than just handing her over.
> ...


That's exactly what I meant...


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

AWW Jessie, i hope you feel better. Its hard right now but things will get better. =( 
I hate to see you leave the forums, even if its just for a little while, u always have some good advice and nice words. 
Hope i see u around sooner than later =(


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I feel so bad about the situation. It doesnt look like you'll be able to get her back (even thought i wish you could!) so I hope you can start to think about the positives and not beat yourself up over it. At least she's in a good home and you know she's going to be loved. You have 2 gorgeous chi babies and soon to be 3! Time is all you need. I'm sure you need to feel it out for awhile but you have a lot to look forward to in finding a new addition to your family and buying all the fun stuff! I think everything happens for a reason. Your chi baby is out there waiting for you. I found a good merle chi breeder (as far as i can tell). She seems very educated and does all the testing and all that. I hope you feel better soon and come back.

http://www.airstreamcomm.net/~chihuahua/puppies.html

http://melindasmerles.tripod.com/id4.html


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm basically on a waiting list for Melinda's Merles  She is really nice, and her dogs are gorgeous and have full AKC registration.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww YAY! im so happy for you! Her chis are AMAZING im so jealous :wink: I posted another link with another really cute little girl  I cant wait to see your new puppy!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jessie 

Im sorry sweetie, I know exactly what you are going through. I now have Demi and it does not fix how I feel but she is great and makes me laugh everyday. Good luck to you and hope your new little one comes home soon.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww, im so happy for you too


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

rach said:


> I'm sorry your leaving and I hope its not for long.
> However I think if my friend whom gave me Tilly asked for her back I would have been heartbroken. There's no way I would have been able to hand her back. Alot of people on this site have been let down by breeders or people advertising chi pups and have been devastated by it so have a heart for this woman who after a couple of days has spent alot of money on Roxi so she obviously is going to care for her and love her dearly. Roxi has a good home concentrate on that.
> I'm sorry that I'm being so controversial but i don't think its right that people are calling this woman selfish,
> 
> JMO :wave:


I agree, I would NEVER have given Scruffy back if the girl i got him from asked - NO WAY! 

I hope that you can feel better soon, BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I called Melinda yesterday about that puppy, but she was sold  So, she told me that she just had a litter of puppies a couple of days ago, and to send her an email with my name and number so she could put me on a waiting list and send me pics of the puppies.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

good for you! the timing sounds perfect  maybe you can post pictures when you get them so we can ooo and awww :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe  

I've wanted a blue merle for so long, and I can't wait until I can get one. I would much rather have Roxi back, but I know I can't. 

It will be exciting to get a puppy, though. I will definately post pictures when she sends them (If I decide to get that puppy).


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Jessie,

Hope you find the perfct pup you have been waiting for. Don't stress too much about Roxi, you did what you thought was best for her, and she will be well loved I am sure!

When you get the merle you have been dreaming about you will feel better xxx


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Leena and everyone for your kind words


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad everything's looking more positive, Jessie 

Just a word of warning, which I'm sure that you've already considered - don't just get the first merle that comes along unless you're certain she's right for you. I know how easy it is to do things 'on the rebound'.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im SO glad you are staying


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Glad everything's looking more positive, Jessie
> 
> Just a word of warning, which I'm sure that you've already considered - don't just get the first merle that comes along unless you're certain she's right for you. I know how easy it is to do things 'on the rebound'.


Thanks  I will most likely be getting a puppy from Melinda's Merles, even if I have to wait a couple of months. I am in no hurry. I am actually very picky!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm glad you're feeling better and looking forward to your merle puppy now.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Gypsy. I'm still upset, but I haven't cried yet today (which is a good sign).


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That's great news Jess! I just read the thread and I am sorry you had to go through that, but I think everything in life is a learning experience...sometimes you don't know exactly what, but it makes sense later...

That's great your fiance is letting you get another baby...I so want a little girl, but I couldn't juggle it right now...I am so jealous! Keep us posted :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow I missed this one! So sorry you were feeling so sad Jessie . I'm that was a very tough thing for you to do in the first place. But I am so happy that you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great news Jessie! :wave:


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so happy for you. When you get your new puppy you'll know why you had to go through all this...THAT puppy will need you as much as Roxi did. And Roxi is obviously with someone who loves her very much. None of that "helps", but time will.

There is nothing like a new puppy to help when you're sad!  Keep us posted (by the way, I saw my first merle chi yesterday and she was GORGEOUS!!!).


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. It is just so hard to give up a puppy after having her for almost 6 weeks. I mean, I've been through so much with Roxi... I just remember when I first saw her, and she was cuddled in a towel at Petsmart and was TINY. She was so sick, but she was the sweetest puppy still. She slept in my bed for the past 6 weeks, so it is going to be very hard to move on.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww sorry Jessie just read this post.....lots of hugs to you.
I am glad you are staying and I am sure soon another pup will come along and pull on your heart-strings. :wink: 
This site is good for healing as we have alot of lovely members to give you some support.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds like you're beginning to move on, and that's a good thing. I'd like to point one thing out to you....if the lady who got Roxi is that serious about keeping her, then you did a great job of finding her a loving home. People who don't really care would never put up a fight.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree, I hate that its been so hard for you with Roxy but moving on with the hopes of a new puppy is the best way to heal an move forward. I wish you the best of luck finding your new lil 1!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Wishing you the best for your new puppy... I'm sure he/she will be just as special as Roxi.

Take care and stay in touch...


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

Wishing you the best of luck!! You will always remeber that YOU are the one that gave Roxi a home full of love.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad you are staying on the forum  You are the one who saved Roxi and that you can always hold in your heart. If you give this new puppy the amount of love you gave Roxi, then your new pup is going to have a loving forever home


----------

